# How to Run 2 Phones



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I know I don't have any credibility here. I suspect I will change people's minds soon. I wanted to mention in this forum that there is a great trick that I started using on Uber about two years ago. I have two phone but only one phone number. How you ask? Well....simple. Use Google Voice, then attach both of the phones to the google voice number. Voila! Now, while driving paxholes around, with one device offline and the other online go about serving trips on both Uber and Lyft. (You will need to update Uber app with google voice number) The offline phone will allow you to see when a tip comes in, so on the primary phone you can suspend the star rating and later decide if they really are tipping in-app, see the surge constantly, and many other great abilities to make you a much more Independent Contractor as deserved! BTW the secondary phone only needs Internet so use the hot spot from primary, save the $$$ you will need it...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

too much work, for way too little.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

when multiplier was a factor much better, but you can still see if cancel to get a higher price surge and when a tip arrives

when trip were back to back when I first started this was HUGE!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> I know I don't have any credibility here. I suspect I will change people's minds soon. I wanted to mention in this forum that there is a great trick that I started using on Uber about two years ago. I have two phone but only one phone number. How you ask? Well....simple. Use Google Voice, then attach both of the phones to the google voice number. Voila! Now, while driving paxholes around, with one device offline and the other online go about serving trips on both Uber and Lyft. (You will need to update Uber app with google voice number) The offline phone will allow you to see when a tip comes in, so on the primary phone you can suspend the star rating and later decide if they really are tipping in-app, see the surge constantly, and many other great abilities to make you a much more Independent Contractor as deserved! BTW the secondary phone only needs Internet so use the hot spot from primary, save the $$$ you will need it...


Okay if you want credibility, tell us why juggling two phones in order to get emotional revenge on someone does you any monetary good


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I was able to see the surge entire time, so for example accept low surge $5 your guaranteed ride, let surge climb as you are on your way and cancel,...now you are in a bigger surge and did a shuffle before you even see them! If surge never climbs well, looks like you got a good ride!


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> I know I don't have any credibility here. I suspect I will change people's minds soon. I wanted to mention in this forum that there is a great trick that I started using on Uber about two years ago. I have two phone but only one phone number. How you ask? Well....simple. Use Google Voice, then attach both of the phones to the google voice number. Voila! Now, while driving paxholes around, with one device offline and the other online go about serving trips on both Uber and Lyft. (You will need to update Uber app with google voice number) The offline phone will allow you to see when a tip comes in, so on the primary phone you can suspend the star rating and later decide if they really are tipping in-app, see the surge constantly, and many other great abilities to make you a much more Independent Contractor as deserved! BTW the secondary phone only needs Internet so use the hot spot from primary, save the $$$ you will need it...


And if you get requests with both? Seems like that's the same as running both apps on the same phone, which u can do....


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Also I can the paxholes with a low star when deserved, so the rest of us know what we are actually going to get.....

Take both requests call whoever pays more and go with the best one always!

The other app at that point you put in a weird destination set and package up if you are dragging a big surge, or have a quest, once ride complete on one, then drop the destination set and open packages, grab ride, rinse and repeat...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> so the rest of us know what we are actually going to get..


problem with that theory many of us drivers totally ignore pax ratings. Ooops?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lute Byrt said:


> I know I don't have any credibility here. I suspect I will change people's minds soon. I wanted to mention in this forum that there is a great trick that I started using on Uber about two years ago. I have two phone but only one phone number. How you ask? Well....simple. Use Google Voice, then attach both of the phones to the google voice number. Voila! Now, while driving paxholes around, with one device offline and the other online go about serving trips on both Uber and Lyft. (You will need to update Uber app with google voice number) The offline phone will allow you to see when a tip comes in, so on the primary phone you can suspend the star rating and later decide if they really are tipping in-app, see the surge constantly, and many other great abilities to make you a much more Independent Contractor as deserved! BTW the secondary phone only needs Internet so use the hot spot from primary, save the $$$ you will need it...


I'm smart enough that I can do the same with just one phone. And your right - you don't have anything credibility here yet.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Also I can the paxholes with a low star when deserved, so the rest of us know what we are actually going to get.....
> 
> Take both requests call whoever pays more and go with the best one always!
> 
> The other app at that point you put in a weird destination set and package up if you are dragging a big surge, or have a quest, once ride complete on one, then drop the destination set and open packages, grab ride, rinse and repeat...


Something to keep in mind: If their system catches you.. oh, you never know, you could get deactivated for it. Then again you could get deactivated at any time for any reason anyway.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

If your market yourself in the right area the star rating is less relevant. Nice part is looking at the surge in your area during the entire duration of a ride with a passenger and seeing what it is doing for the market.....

I boast a 60%ar with 10% cancel, not too worried....

disp350 you must be a true genius! I would like to see a picture of that!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> If your market yourself in the right area the star rating is less relevant. Nice part is looking at the surge in your area during the entire duration of a ride with a passenger and seeing what it is doing for the market.....
> 
> I boast a 60%ar with 10% cancel, not too worried....


Watch out sharing online, glitches of the app. Rumor has it, uber may fix it or make an example out of you.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

*Don't Forget only about 1/3 paxholes tip!

I thought Uber was a tech company? Comments...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> *Don't Forget only about 1/3 paxholes tip!
> 
> I thought Uber was a tech company? Comments...


Tech company = marketing.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I do the same thing, but I don’t save the rating for later. I just monitor surges on the second screen


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Something to keep in mind: If their system catches you.. oh, you never know, you could get deactivated for it. Then again you could get deactivated at any time for any reason anyway.


I have always used two phones, one to look at the surge, and haven't been deactivated.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

There is nothing wrong with having more information!

Helps decide when to take a personal break or get some gas...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> There is nothing wrong with having more information!
> 
> Helps decide when to take a personal break or get some gas...


All right you're losing me. What good does it do to you if you're on a call and busy, to know the surge?

Once I am clear off a call, then I get that information. Chasing a surge in the first place, has limited benefits.

You're offering nothing breakthrough here.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Just the same as when you have no pax, you can determine strength of market in areas, new development, slowing surge, peaking, etc..


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Watch out sharing online, glitches of the app. Rumor has it, uber may fix it or make an example out of you.


Mom, Is that you?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I run a phone and a tablet. If the Uber PAX says I will tip you in the app you can see if they did on the second device before you rate them on your primary device. Is this worth two devices? I guess to some it is. Personally I don't really care if they tip me or not, it does not change how I rate them.

Being able to see surges on the other device while on a trip is cool. Since my area rarely surges I see no benefit. If I was in an area that had a lot of surges in small pockets I could see cancelling on a trip before you get to the pick up to get a sticky s=urge that you happen to be driving through as a profitable benefit. Again no use to me when we rarely get surges and sometimes pings can be an hour + apart.

Bottom line, see my signature, if it works for you in your market go for it.

I have my table to do other online work that I do during my down time between rides, otherwise I would see no benefit of having 2 devices.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Comes into play when waiting for a rider and you are surging....Once five minutes is up check the surge make sure it is still good, cancel ride grab $ and new ride, also when one is en route to a pick up make sure surge is still similar.....Was much better when multiplier was around and closest driver got the request, not nearly as powerful now&#128546; I started doing this 2 years ago....

Remember to do this all you need is an older phone and ability to run hot spot, it is also nice to run music on the secondary device....
Try it...you might like it....



SHalester said:


> problem with that theory many of us drivers totally ignore pax ratings. Ooops?


This is true, but at a certain price I will start dealing with lower star ranked paxholes.....

I see nothing but benefit to all by operating in this style. Here's why....
1. I get cream of the crop rides! (This still leaves milk on the table for the rest of the ants!)
2. By not accepting rides I am helping instigate a surge for all drivers
3. My canceled rides will be much more ready to go on time when the rest of the ravenous wolves arrive to feed on the scrap
4. I help better adjust a paxholes true star rating particularly when it comes to tipping in-app



nickd8775 said:


> I have always used two phones, one to look at the surge, and haven't been deactivated.


This guy just really liked his own comment? Huh....you should, it was your comment.....

doyousensehumor, no I smell a rat and Uber employee!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

2 phones yes. wifi data from 1 phone to the other so it saves money. the one phone is a pick up and go so its just 10 bucks a month for talk and text.
1 phone lyft other uber . 5 minutes before drop the non tipping pax off turn the other app on to accept trips .


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> I have two phone but only one phone number. How you ask? Well....simple. Use Google Voice, then attach both of the phones to the google voice number.
> 
> (You will need to update Uber app with google voice number)





Lute Byrt said:


> Remember to do this all you need is an older phone and ability to run hot spot, it is also nice to run music on the secondary device....


Thanks for taking the time to post this. I am interested in what you're doing here, but not related to surges or tips. I will explain, but first please help me understand a couple of things.

1) Your trick works with Uber because Uber does allow two phones to have the app installed and be logged in with a single account. BUT, Uber does not allow both phones to be _online_ at the same time. Thus, online on one phone means offline on the other phone. Agreed?

2) I have tested this to be true with two phones. However my phones had two separate phone numbers. But you only get perhaps 80-90% functionality with separate numbers because if a pax calls or texts you it goes to the phone whose number is recorded with Uber. Agree?

3) This trick does not work the same with Lyft, because although Lyft allows us to have two phones logged into the same account (effectively a backup phone. I have asked Lyft support and they are cool with this), BOTH phones go online when you go online on either phone? Agreed?

Question. In your first post you indicated you program the same google voice number into both phones. But in a subsequent post you stated that one phone must be tethered via hot spot. I don't understand the need to tether given your approach. Can you explain further?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post this. I am interested in what you're doing here, bit not related to surges or tips. I will explain, but first please help me understand a couple of things.
> 
> 1) Your trick works with Uber because Uber does allow two phones to have the app installed and be logged in with a single account. BUT, Uber does not allow both phones to be _online_ at the same time. Thus, online on one phone means offline on the other phone. Agreed?
> 
> ...


1. Yes, offline is for information like surge and when a tip comes in and total number of star you have out of 500 so you can see if it changes
2. Google Voice makes it one number (Update Driver app with new number), two phones, same account, and one phone offline (secondary), the other online
3. True, Lyft sucks, it just duplicates, Lyft only on big PPZ


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Then why the need to tether?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I've been doing this since day one with the two phones, one's a tablet with its own connection. I have never seen my ratings drop or a tip come in until after I completely close the job and rate the rider. That's what I first thought when I start this but obviously it's not until after you rate the rider that the information is settled to the account. Doing two phones does have its benefit if you can looking at the Surge and monitoring the cars around you on the rider app. But that's about the only benefits I see from it


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> doyousensehumor, no I smell a rat and Uber employee!


Busted! They give me bonuses for telling drivers to look out for themselves, and calling out unnecessary risks.


Lute Byrt said:


> Mom, Is that you?


Mother says, you have yet to offer an explanation on how logging into two phones for just the uber app does anything for the driver. Mother already knows about double booking lyft and uber fares at the same time. That's not an epiphany. Ymmv, I have had less issues running both apps on one good device.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

The only reason to tether is because with my unlimited plan I then don't have to pay service on two phones, just the one, other operates as a device with wifi connection

I still run both (Uber/Lyft) on one, hence my primary....


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> The only reason to tether is because with my unlimited plan I then don't have to pay service on two phones, just the one, other operates as a device with wifi connection


OK. This is making sense. So even though you have two phones with the google voice phone number programmed in, as far as google knows you just have one phone number, associated to one phone.

So how did you configure the 2nd phone with the same exact google phone number? A different SIM card?

thank you for explaining.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Go to the google voice setting in your google account that you create for your google voice number and attach both phones....

won't work on a device for some reason just a phone but no need for active sim card....(For secondary device that is used for information)

Google knows, its for Uber, Google made the service to merge phones together so you don't have to have numerous numbers, check it out lots of cool stuff to do with Google Voice

Rumor has it, I think they will need employees to change glitches....

https://www.latimes.com/business/te...-down-its-downtown-la-customer-support-office
I mean promoted 80 more Drivers to LA California....


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Rumor has it, I think they will need employees to change glitches...


That is another department, that does not fall under my responsibilities.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Google Voice gives you a new phone number that you can message, call, throw that number when you call, custom voicemail for people, etc...






The spoon fed version is above and download the app on each phone for google voice.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanx Lute! I know nothing of this service. Your explanation makes it worth checking in to. I checked out Google Fi a while back and it comes close to what I am trying to achieve, but the monthly (which is certainly fair) was not for me. I only drive two days a week so I use a prepaid phone (Tracfone) to avoid monthlies. I do use two cheap phones though because it makes it easier if Uber and Lyft run on separate phones.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> I've been doing this since day one with the two phones, one's a tablet with its own connection. I have never seen my ratings drop or a tip come in until after I completely close the job and rate the rider. That's what I first thought when I start this but obviously it's not until after you rate the rider that the information is settled to the account. Doing two phones does have its benefit if you can looking at the Surge and monitoring the cars around you on the rider app. But that's about the only benefits I see from it


I run trips on my phone and have Uber Driver also running on my tablet. After I end the trip on my phone and the rating screen pops up I can go to my tablet and look at my trip history while the rating screen is still open on my phone. That trip will show in my history and will show if the rider left a tip. After a few minutes go by I can refresh the tablet to see if a tip appears. All the time the phone still has the rating screen up. I have even got other pings that I could accept with the rating screen up. I have never pushed it long enough to to see how long the rating screen will stay up. Maybe the next day it is some what busy I will see if I can start a trip with the rating screen still up.

As far as looking at star ratings, I don't care so i never looked. I'm sure it would work just the same as looking at your trip history.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Are you really lowering passenger ratings due to the tip? Really sad.

You don’t know individual situations, some people use RS for doctors appointments, a minimum wage job or because they have no way to get around.

You are hurting the entire system with your selfishness.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Are you really lowering passenger ratings due to the tip? Really sad.
> 
> You don't know individual situations, some people use RS for doctors appointments, a minimum wage job or because they have no way to get around.
> 
> You are hurting the entire system with your selfishness.


Not sure who your comment is directed at.See my post #21, like I said in it I don't care if people tip or not. I will sometimes down rate a PAX from 5 star to 4 star if they say I will tip you in the app and don't. If they don't say anything they get 5 star.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The only thing about downrating pax who promise to tip and don't is that the tip may come in days later. The thing is, when a pax exits your car... life can happen. They get distracted, their phone rings and pushes the rider app to the background, they engage in conversation....a million and one things can happen that distract the pax from their promise to tip you. As I'm sure we all understand, tipping the driver is not their highest priority in life.

I have found that tips can come in many many days later. Why? Often because that's when the pax opened the rider app again to hail a ride and found the prompt to rate and tip their last ride staring them in the face. I know this from being a pax.

I think its worth checking in to be sure we want to downrate -especially a 1 star- if the tip does not come in right away. In this market do you really not want to be paired with that pax again? And, do they deserve to have their rating drop over what might be a lapse in memory?

Having said that I will step off the soapbox and acknowledge a post I made the other day whereby I _did_ issue the pax a 1 star for failing to tip as promised. In this case it was a long ride (1.5hrs) and the girl had said she would make it worth my while. It was indeed a tough ride because I got few rides on the flip-flop. But I did wait until 24 hrs had elapsed before issuing the 1 (she came in on Lyft).

So I think my point is every situation is different. Don't let a blanket policy come back around to bite you in the ass. ;>


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

It just sounded like OP was lowering ratings based on tip/no tip.

As much as we all complain, people count on us.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Are you really lowering passenger ratings due to the tip? Really sad.
> 
> You don't know individual situations, some people use RS for doctors appointments, a minimum wage job or because they have no way to get around.
> 
> You are hurting the entire system with your selfishness.


No, I delay those trips for you to pick up and cancel on many, so that you can have lots of trips and make so much more money.....

Generally, tips are within 30 minutes to 2 hours.....(so a pretty standard wait time in my over saturated market)



Lute Byrt said:


> No, I delay those trips for you to pick up and cancel on many, so that you can have lots of trips and make so much more money.....
> 
> Generally, tips are within 30 minutes to 2 hours.....(so a pretty standard wait time in my over saturated market)


My amount of deductions for star rating always varies depending on situation (just like many), my amount of deductions for expenses tend to be correlated to how much I drive and how much time it takes to do so, opportunity costs also come into mind as well.....

"It wasn't Uber. Uber's a pimp. It was Barzini. What I didn't know until this day is that it was Barzini all along."
- If you're being pimped, then you should act accordingly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> I help better adjust a paxholes true star rating particularly when it comes to tipping in-app


U r very full of yourself, aye? &#128579;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Cool story, bro. :thumbup:


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Cool story, bro. :thumbup:


What frat were you in?

https://southpark.cc.com/clips/33kg4q/you-pc-bro


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Lute Byrt said:


> I know I don't have any credibility here. I suspect I will change people's minds soon. I wanted to mention in this forum that there is a great trick that I started using on Uber about two years ago. I have two phone but only one phone number. How you ask? Well....simple. Use Google Voice, then attach both of the phones to the google voice number. Voila! Now, while driving paxholes around, with one device offline and the other online go about serving trips on both Uber and Lyft. (You will need to update Uber app with google voice number) The offline phone will allow you to see when a tip comes in, so on the primary phone you can suspend the star rating and later decide if they really are tipping in-app, see the surge constantly, and many other great abilities to make you a much more Independent Contractor as deserved! BTW the secondary phone only needs Internet so use the hot spot from primary, save the $$$ you will need it...


Uber has an option when calling PAX: Data or Cell ...... I just use Data when I'm calling from my "non Uber Phone Number Phone".

If PAX calls you and I'm on my non-phone, the call just comes over to my actual phone.

Keeping an eye on surges is the top reason I like running 2 phones. I have cancelled many a ride I was on my way to as a surge either popped up or it doubled in surge price prior to picking them up. I also can see when about to drop off if a surge is close to where I'm ending the ride, will I be in a surge area, etc. Should I go offline to go the extra mile or so to capture the surge or will I be deep in the surge when I drop them off so I should stay online. And to a lesser degree keep an eye on Lyft, which PPZ are far less common but if there is a nice PPZ and I'm finishing an Uber I can hit "last ride" then slide to the PPZ. Nothing really happening on either Uber/Lyft surge wise, I know it's safe to just stay online and accept rides that come over prior to completing current ride if that happens.

When it's slow 2 phones isn't really as helpful. But still nice to see if something is happening while giving a ride. Especially long rides to see if surging where you are heading or not. Start planning your next move.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

If no surge close go to the big one that you know will happen...100 MPH...

There are also other ways of using programs like Teamviewer, so that you could do the same thing I am doing isolated to just a one phone use, personally I prefer the use of three screens and yes, they are all for my electronics....Essentially how many devices you are using could be quite a few...

https://www.teamviewer.com/en-us/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIndjIqL3j5wIVTr7ACh1lpwJQEAAYASAAEgJYjvD_BwE


BadYota said:


> I do the same thing, but I don't save the rating for later. I just monitor surges on the second screen


Try my tipping technique, it might work...I do believe in binary notation..(0's and 1's)


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Legalitzeit0 you trash is still trash.....And thus while they count on you...I let you fill in...


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Also I can the paxholes with a low star when deserved, so the rest of us know what we are actually going to get.....
> 
> Take both requests call whoever pays more and go with the best one always!
> 
> The other app at that point you put in a weird destination set and package up if you are dragging a big surge, or have a quest, once ride complete on one, then drop the destination set and open packages, grab ride, rinse and repeat...


Here in mass on 2-23 they are starting hands free law.Playing with 2 phones will go over like a fart in church!!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't go to Church, you may confess my sin for me!

Don't know how many Hail Mary's that is, but if it keeps you more busy than Luber you should please do it for me..


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> I know I don't have any credibility here. I suspect I will change people's minds soon. I wanted to mention in this forum that there is a great trick that I started using on Uber about two years ago. I have two phone but only one phone number. How you ask? Well....simple. Use Google Voice, then attach both of the phones to the google voice number. Voila! Now, while driving paxholes around, with one device offline and the other online go about serving trips on both Uber and Lyft. (You will need to update Uber app with google voice number) The offline phone will allow you to see when a tip comes in, so on the primary phone you can suspend the star rating and later decide if they really are tipping in-app, see the surge constantly, and many other great abilities to make you a much more Independent Contractor as deserved! BTW the secondary phone only needs Internet so use the hot spot from primary, save the $$$ you will need it...


Been dual-devicing with an iPhone and 4G iPad for over four years. I even had a third phone, cheap Android, for special circumstances back in the day.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Sorry bout you MajorBummer.....

That means you make $$$ and are happy, goo for you...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Keeping an eye on surges is the top reason I like running 2 phones. *I have cancelled many a ride I was on my way to as a surge either popped up* or it doubled in surge price *prior to picking them up*. I also can see when about to drop off if a surge is close to where I'm ending the ride, will I be in a surge area, etc. Should I go offline to go the extra mile or so to capture the surge or will I be deep in the surge when I drop them off so I should stay online. And to a lesser degree keep an eye on Lyft, which PPZ are far less common but if there is a nice PPZ and I'm finishing an Uber I can hit "last ride" then slide to the PPZ.


I see now why you are doing this. You are keeping an eye on surge, because if you are on the way to a pickup, a better surge pops up, you now know to cancel the first ride.

Now that is hustling! I don't think I would do this myself, but if it is more profitable for you, sounds good.


Lute Byrt said:


> There are also other ways of using programs like Teamviewer, so that you could do the same thing I am doing isolated to just a one phone use, personally I prefer the use of three screens and yes, they are all for my electronics....Essentially how many devices you are using could be quite a few...


Teamviewer sounds interesting, I will check it out.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Come on drivers..let's start working better for ourselves so we can get our.....


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I think a point if AR and decline rate matter, then Uber/Lyft would have to classify us per US Labor Law as employees, The bad news is that I might not be hired:wink: Anyone let me know your thoughts on that....


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I was today looking back to on my first post here (which is this one) and I am pleased to say I believe my timing was perfect for the post. I am also happy that about the same percentage of people that will not get the corona virus are supporters of my content on this forum! Another way of saying that would be just about everybody!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> I know I don't have any credibility here. I suspect I will change people's minds soon. I wanted to mention in this forum that there is a great trick that I started using on Uber about two years ago. I have two phone but only one phone number. How you ask? Well....simple. Use Google Voice, then attach both of the phones to the google voice number. Voila! Now, while driving paxholes around, with one device offline and the other online go about serving trips on both Uber and Lyft. (You will need to update Uber app with google voice number) The offline phone will allow you to see when a tip comes in, so on the primary phone you can suspend the star rating and later decide if they really are tipping in-app, see the surge constantly, and many other great abilities to make you a much more Independent Contractor as deserved! BTW the secondary phone only needs Internet so use the hot spot from primary, save the $$$ you will need it...


I wonder if i can buy Robots
And put them panhandleing on every corner ?

Got to be more profitable than Uber & Self Driving Cars combined !

Damn.
All the Good Ideas taken !


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> I wonder if i can buy Robots
> And put them panhandleing on every corner ?
> 
> Got to be more profitable than Uber & Self Driving Cars combined !
> ...


I think we should start with cardboard boxes that have a sensored slot, so when somebody deposits money it will have a programmed set of sayings that are announced. Basically an electronic magic 8 ball...


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I wonder if my thread is still of any relevance...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Still think it is way too much work for way too little (benefit).


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

It is definitely nice from a study point of view and does help one have a better perspective on the market, not worth the money as much as the information...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I can do the same by bouncing between driver and pax app on same phone.........path of least resistance....


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

It is similar, I tend to believe my method has more information because I can also add the bounce between rider and driver...It is also pretty cool if you are an airport runner to download flightaware and watch the incoming air traffic map. This can be coupled with a live feed from ATC (air traffic control)...Therefore I use the two phones so that I can effectively operate all 7-9 apps at once, otherwise it is just a complete mess, This is not a beginner method and should not be done if you are a beginner...Ultimately, I found three devices was best for my method because I like to have music playing at the same time as well...I use my third device solely for music (helps keep me calm and avoid information overload) (You have information (O)scar...) I have asked Uber for a "Bug Bounty", but they did not seem to be interested...I asked for the "Bug Bounty " prior to posting this thread...This is the first thread I wrote on this forum...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Running two phones you can catch when Uber is not giving you surges on a driver filter. This actually happens more often than you would think but you would never know it because when you're on a drive filter it doesn't show you surge.














in


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Ding..ding...ding...that is correct!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> All right you're losing me. What good does it do to you if you're on a call and busy, to know the surge?
> 
> Once I am clear off a call, then I get that information. Chasing a surge in the first place, has limited benefits.
> 
> You're offering nothing breakthrough here.


Stacked pings... you can see if you're getting screwed out of a surge rate.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Another reason 2 phones is nice....

















Not to mention when you're in a high surgery like that and the surge goes away, they conveniently want to send you 18 plus minutes away or you lose the surge. So you sit there and that low and behold the next one is roughly two miles away. At base Fair.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*How to Run 2 Phones*

You mean how to get in a car accident, right?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> *How to Run 2 Phones*
> 
> You mean how to get in a car accident, right?


If you are familiar with your set up you don't even have to look at it to know the positions of the buttons on the screen to use it. Please extra note this is not a beginner, rookie, or novice set up! I have had a few "Nancies" in the car that expressed their concern, fortunately for them they were on short trips, so they did make it all the way to their desired destination.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You're not staring at your phone all the time. When you glance over at your phone to decide whether or not you're going to accept the ping you look at the other real quickly because you only got a few seconds to accept the Ping anyway. Come on people use your head. You're not watching a movie.


----------



## Stef890 (Jan 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> too much work, for way too little.


Seriously lmao


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I was LMAO, too! All the way to the bank!


----------



## elpendejo (Jun 22, 2020)

¿Esto funciona?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

2nd best post ever!


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Actually considering ordering a unlocked Motorola G7 Power phone to use as a second device just to make this work... And the G7 has a 3 day battery... So it should make it easier. Figure I'll just Use my WiFi hotspot from my primary phone to give it service... So it'll be free...


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Actually considering ordering a unlocked Motorola G7 Power phone to use as a second device just to make this work... And the G7 has a 3 day battery... So it should make it easier. Figure I'll just Use my WiFi hotspot from my primary phone to give it service... So it'll be free...


Any old used phone works...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> Any old used phone works...


I'm sure but if I'm gonna do it I want a fast phone with hella battery life... And the G7 has 3gb ram and 64gb of storage so I shouldn't have a Lag issue at all.... Just how I roll


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> I'm sure but if I'm gonna do it I want a fast phone with hella battery life... And the G7 has 3gb ram and 64gb of storage so I shouldn't have a Lag issue at all.... Just how I roll


Atta boy!


----------

